# Saddles? Something light weight but also soft on the bottom.



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

I am not a total weight weenie but I'm trying to keep my parts as light as possible. I bought a selle SLR xp which is advertised at only 160g. I finally got a chance to try it on one of my bikes since my light weight build isn't complete. I found it to be the most uncomfortable seat I've ever had. Way to too hard on my cheeks. Is their a better alternative that will still save weight while being a bit softer? Sorry I'm a soft a$$.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

For anything with comfy padding (thicker and stiffer to spread the sit bone weight out a bit) like a Selle Italia Flute Ti is going to be around 220-240gms. That's pretty much going to be the cost of comfy, an extra 3 ounces.


----------



## 907ridin (May 21, 2013)

I love my San Marco Rolls Ti but it's not light (290 grams I think) and you've gotta have the right rail clamps (side clamps won't work). It's an old world classic..


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I hated the SLR XP but like the regular SLR, the one that says 135g on it but it really weighs around 140. I have two SLR saddles and one Fizik Tundra 2. I like all of them.
Also, with any saddle but especially lightweight ones good (great) bib shorts are a must.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Selle Italia SLR XC has a bit more, and a bit firmer padding than the SLR XP.

Universal Cycles -- Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle 2011


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

I've had two different Selle Italia saddles and hated both of them. Both had practically no flex in the shell. My recommendation would be to try Specialized or Fizik. Try out (or buy used) a Fizik Aliante, Arione, Gobi, Antares, etc. or a Spec. Avatar, Phenom, etc. and find what style of saddle you are comfortable with. You can find reasonably priced Ti railed versions at 180g - 260g. My Antares with Ti rails is only 185g. If you want to splurge the carbon railed versions are really light but pretty expensive.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I loved the carbon railed Phenom on my last bike, was around 190g if I remember right. I currently ride the hollow ti railed version of the phenom at 260g+ and its not as comfy, likely due to less flex in the rails.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ritchey WCS Biomax.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

I've had a few slr and also hated them. Now I love both my fizik antare and fizik aliante. The carbon versions are prettry light and they have plenty of padding both of them, the aliante is quite a sofa.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I settled on the WTB Rocket-V. The SLT is advertised at 215g. Not exactly weenie territory, but not a bad compromise for all-day comfort.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Padding does not = comfort. Flex and the ability of the saddle to keep the sit bones high enough to avoid pressure spots = comfort and this is what the McFk saddle does very well. 62 grams and the most comfortable saddle I have been on.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

It's difficult because saddle comfort is such a personal thing - everyone's arse is a different shape!

Have you tried a Spesh Toupe? I find them very comfortable - had an SLR XP and hated the thing, just didn't get on with it. The Toupe's have a cut-out channel down the middle which eleviates pressure and also adds a bit of flex. I have the cheaper chromo railed version on my winter singlespeed and the carbon railed pro on my weenie bike. Both seem comfortable - the carbon is probably a bit more so due to the flex - although that could be wishful thinking as it cost me twice as much :skep:

Carbon Pro:





Chromo Expert:


----------



## db9 (Sep 19, 2008)

Use to ride SLR, then tried the SLR XP Flow (couldn't get along with the flow) - tried different saddles from Fizik, San Marco, etc.. finally ended up on Bontrager Evoke RXL Carbon rail (150 grams) 148mm width (riding it on a 29er FS) - working for me ... 

As others have said your butt is special so make a deal with your LBS and try a bunch and find something that you like..


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm not recommending any specific saddle but Prologo is another high quality brand worth checking out.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

roaringboy said:


> It's difficult because saddle comfort is such a personal thing - everyone's arse is a different shape!
> 
> Have you tried a Spesh Toupe? I find them very comfortable - had an SLR XP and hated the thing, just didn't get on with it. The Toupe's have a cut-out channel down the middle which eleviates pressure and also adds a bit of flex. I have the cheaper chromo railed version on my winter singlespeed and the carbon railed pro on my weenie bike. Both seem comfortable - the carbon is probably a bit more so due to the flex - although that could be wishful thinking as it cost me twice as much :skep:


I have two of the older Chromo-railed Toupe saddles, the generation that uses as little padding as your carbon-railed version. They're awesome for a light all-around saddle, but I just had a crash last weekend on the cross bike because the rear tabs caught my shorts when I was pumping over bumps on some singletrack. -->Yes, I was riding my cross bike in baggies on mountain bike trails, it happens.

HOWEVER, if you take off the rear tabs like roaringboy did with his Chromo Expert (you can see them to the right of the scale), then it becomes a saddle with a decent rear profile.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> I have two of the older Chromo-railed Toupe saddles, the generation that uses as little padding as your carbon-railed version. They're awesome for a light all-around saddle, but I just had a crash last weekend on the cross bike because the rear tabs caught my shorts when I was pumping over bumps on some singletrack. -->Yes, I was riding my cross bike in baggies on mountain bike trails, it happens.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you take off the rear tabs like roaringboy did with his Chromo Expert (you can see them to the right of the scale), then it becomes a saddle with a decent rear profile.


Sharp eyes.  I actually put them back on now. Can't say I've had a problem with them catching at all and I always wear baggies. Tried them on and off the expert and just left them on the pro from the get-go. I think they look a bit unfinished without them.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccarbot (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm loving my WTB Devo SLT. Not quite weenie material at 215g, but for me the saddle is one place where I'll sacrifice some weight for comfort, and the Devo is a brilliant balance for me. I was on a Pure V SLT before, and was shocked at how comfortable the Devo was while being lighter and MUCH thinner than the Pure. Allows me to move around and behind the saddle so much easier. YMMV though. One rider's saddle can be another's torture device.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Axis II said:


> View attachment 807666
> 
> 
> Padding does not = comfort. Flex and the ability of the saddle to keep the sit bones high enough to avoid pressure spots = comfort and this is what the McFk saddle does very well. 62 grams and the most comfortable saddle I have been on.


120mm wide? That's a butt plug, not a saddle.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I enjoy the specialized phenom pro. Had two in two and a half years 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I just got a forte xfr from performance. 223g, 145 width, large relief in the center. And it was only $60 on sale.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm considering the wtb pure v race with titanium rails. Just doing a little more research before I bite.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

My Brooks B17 is only 510g.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

My saddle is full carbon but has a thin layer of padding and only 140g. Pretty sure it costs less than $100 from Merekbike on ebay. It is very flexy and surprisingly far more comfortable than my factory saddle.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just picked off a Pro Griffon Carbon AF 142 for $45 on ebay. It is 155 grams. I was shocked at how comfortable it is. It is mounted on a Syntacce Hiflex post. I have never been so comfortable on my bike. I think the Pro Series may be flying under the radar. They can be found for very reasonable prices.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

I se a lot of good examples of light, comfortable saddles but one thing VERRY important is missing, weight limits. I'm a lard a$$ @ 195#, too big for many light- weight saddles.


----------



## db9 (Sep 19, 2008)

norsk biker said:


> I se a lot of good examples of light, comfortable saddles but one thing VERRY important is missing, weight limits. I'm a lard a$$ @ 195#, too big for many light- weight saddles.


I had mentioned the Bontrager in a earlier post... I'm at 190# and haven't seen a weight limit in the specs.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

IMHO comfort has at least as much to do with the shape matching your posterior as it does with the amount of padding.


----------

